# Atelopus varius



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Are any zoos still working with them? They're in deeper sh*t right now than zeteki since zeteki has received more breeding focus than their relative, varius.


----------



## aquascott (Oct 18, 2006)

the only ones i have seen where at atlanta botanical garden a few years back


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Apparently there's an exhibit in the Central Park Zoo in New York as well. 

Here's a little summary of their situation at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. Seems to be a good setup for them there:


© 2004 Twan Leenders 
Costa Rican Variable Harlequin Toad (Atelopus varius) [2003-present]

Status: none

Summarized by: Ron Gagliardo, Atlanta Botanical Garden, (gagliardo[at]atlantabotanicalgarden[dot]org) 

Contact person: Ron Gagliardo, Atlanta Botanical Garden, (gagliardo[at]atlantabotanicalgarden[dot]org) 

One of the most brilliantly marked and thus well-publicized harlequin toads is A. varius, a species native to Costa Rica and Panama. After an eight year time period without any sightings, this harlequin toad was presumed to be extinct in Costa Rica although it is still known to occur in Panama. In June of 2003, a colleague found a tourist facility in the Pacific drainage of Costa Rica exhibiting a pair of Atelopus, which were supposedly collected locally and recently. Molecular analysis of a toe clip confirmed that these were A. varius (R. Ibáñez, unpubl. data). In early December 2003, staff from Atlanta Botanical Garden and Detroit Zoo returned to the ecotourist facility to verify the existence of this population in the field. Despite the rainy weather encountered and that Atelopus are typically only found in abundance at streams during the dry season, the group was able to locate three individuals in 18 man hours VES (6 evening, 6 night, and 6 morning): two juveniles (one estimated six months or younger, the other under a year), and one sexually mature male, evident by the nuptial pads. The presence of juveniles indicated that reproduction had taken place within the past year. All three specimens were measured, photographed and released. Another goal of the December trip was to identify whether the chytrid fungus was present in this area. En route to the site, several other anuran species were captured and swabbed for later chytrid testing. This procedure consisted of gently rubbing the skin surface using a 2” cotton swab with special emphasis on the lower surfaces of feet, venter, and drink patch. These samples were sent to Pisces Molecular, (Boulder, Colorado USA) for PCR testing. They were negative for the presence of chytrid. The three A. varius specimens found were also swabbed and the samples sent to the laboratory of Alan Hyatt (Queensland, Australia) for testing. One of these Atelopus samples tested positive for chytrid. A subsequent visit to the site by employees of the ecotourism facility in March 2004 resulted in further confirmation, when 7 specimens were found. No data were collected from these specimens.

A recovery project for A. varius in Costa Rica could consist of a collaboration involving the landowners, Costa Rican government, University of Costa Rica and the Atlanta Botanical Garden. We believe ex situ conservation measures are needed, since A. varius has disappeared from the rest of the republic, where it was previously known from at least 72 populations. This crucial move will secure survival of the species and could be the seed for reintroduction projects in the future, if we ever understand why these and other species disappeared from Costa Rica. In addition, more survey work is warranted, as there may be other sites at similar elevations and stream habitats where this species may be found. Using topographic maps, historical data and other information we are planning future field surveys to investigate the presence of other populations. As mentioned earlier, one objective is to establish a captive population of Atelopus varius for safeguarding, future research and possible reintroduction. Following this, more fieldwork can be conducted to determine the extent and viability of the specific population (modified from Bolaños et al 2005).


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

